# 3/16/12 Racing at Park Lane Hobbies



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Friday 3/16/12 we will have skinny and wide TJet classes (any bodies), and MagnaTraction with Sports/GT bodies. Can Honda finally put together four solid segments in AFX? Who knows? Who cares? It's all fun!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope to be there to start the weekend of Slotcars. What bodies are the Sports/GT bodies???


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

AFX porsche 911 and 917, ferrari 512 and daytona, Ford gt40, shelby daytona, all corvettes, bmws, datsun 240z,


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al, just wanted to be on the same page.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> Friday 3/16/12 we will have skinny and wide TJet classes (any bodies), and MagnaTraction with Sports/GT bodies. Can Honda finally put together four solid segments in AFX? Who knows? Who cares? It's all fun!


bring PLENTY of dry-wall mud 4 Honda's infamous wall-repairs 

Did "I" Say DAT'?????? :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You may be surprised, Bubba (or disappionted). Honda has been more competitive these days. More competitive=less nerfy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

never count out the nerf master i am getting better and i think i can win at time. got better cars these days thanks to al.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lots of fun tonight, Thanks for the great racing. I hope you like the videos.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool video Steelix, I finally made the big time on youtube, lol. Had a good time minus the marshaling issues. Its all for fun, but I will say it, before one complains about the marshal, maybe that person should look in the mirror and see how slow they marshal, instead of starring into space or running their mouth while a car sits in front of said person. ZBT


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool video and racing.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice vids, Ed. 

Agreed on the marshalling, Chris. The simple rule for all racers is to marshall as well as you expect to be marshalled. And drivers, NO yelling at them. Most of the time it's the racer who crashed it in the first place. Stuff happens even when we try to do our best while trying to win these World Championship Races. Besides, you don't want to be on YouTube forever completely blowing a marshalling job, do you? LOL


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al, wasnt trying to upset anyone with the comment, my personal opinion is if I wreck, its my loss of time and I shouldnt have wrecked in the first place, there will always be bumping and wrecks, but thats part of the fun and challenge of racing. Peace to All and see ya at the Show.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We agree, Chris. Just never hurts to have it said from time to time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Marshall Dillon*

there is no love for marshalls during event. i often volunteer for the guys that slow down and turn. a few of them are inpatient and abusive, seems they are the worst marshalls when it is their turn to do so. I race that turn stuff occasionally too and I know the disappointment when it seems someone isn't handling my car well or quickly. but as has been said, i wouldn't need a marshall if i could stay in slot.which is WHY I mostly straight line race.:tongue:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool videos,wish I could have been there!Did you notice there was one gay yacking the whole time in all the videos?Does he ever shut up?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Ed, did you get the address I sent awhile ago? just checking?


----------

